# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Migjen Kelmendi: Përgjegje Krajës

## SOPRANO

Migjen Kelmendi: Përgjegje Krajës
Nga Migjen Kelmendi
Jun 20, 2005, 21:34



Dy janë arsyet pse kisha vendosë me ia punue optin, portretin, njeriut të parë të kulturës në gazetën Koha Ditore:
Migjen Kelmendi

E para: sepse ishte Numri 1 për kulturë në gazetën e cila tana donacionet e tana hedijet ndërkombëtare i ka marrë për me propague mendimin e lirë, tolerancën, respektin dhe përgjegjësinë për fjalën publike, me e kultivue gazetarinë e fakteve, e nga ana tjetër për tparin e kulturës në gazetë ka emnue nji njeri që ka botëkuptime raciste, asht ksenofob dhe ska aspak përgjegjësi për fjalën publike.
E dyta: sepse Kraja, me mënyrën si e artikulon realitetin kulturor shqiptar, mofrohet vetë si nji figurë e përkryeme npërçudnimin e vet, për me folë dhe me u mundue me i dekonstruktue dhe me i analizue marrëdhaniet kulturore mes dy qendrave kulturore shqiptare: Prishtinë dhe Tiranë.
Nuk mendoj se Kraja asht interlokutor i gjetun për me debatue për çashtjet e gjuhës dhe letërsisë, andaj due me u fokusue në këte përgjegje ma shumë në nji viviseksion metaforik të botëkuptimit të tij, njashtu si e lexoj nga ky reagim që na e ka dërgue nadresë të gazetës sonë. Dhe, këte viviseksion metaforik ia adresoj, si edhe nji hedije, gazetës Koha Ditore.

DIDASKALIE

Asht ba e pamundun me folë e me shkrue për Krajën pa ia kujtue e mësue rregullin e diskutimit publik. Kam mendue se mësimet që ia dha Shkëlzen Maliqi në reagimin e tij Pse Kraja flet jerm (JAVA, Nr.116) kanë mjaftue. Por, me gjasë, më duhet me humb vetëm pak hapësinë për me ia vizatue edhe disa mësime fillestare të edukatës, bontonit, interlokucionit.
Në reagimin e tij Kraja thotë se për insinuatat që m'i bëjnë, as që çaj kokën. Për shpjegimet dhe argumentat, po.
Reagimi i tij, si e lexoni, nuk ka as A nga argumentet. Asht i mbytun në kualifikime, diskualifikime, tallje e përçmime, si dhe asht i shkruem me nji za paternalist, me za babe.
Me këte kuptoj se Kraja e ka të zorshme me e ba dallimin e qartë mes asaj që quejmë argument dhe asaj që i themi opinion, nji gja elementare. Kraja ka probleme me e ba dallimin mes kualifikimit dhe diskualifikimit, mes përshkrimit dhe përqeshjes, mes viciozitetit dhe talljes e përçmimit. Kur don me folë me argumente, argumenetet janë që të obligojnë, të obligojnë me i emnue, me i ba të rrokshme për lexuesin, në mënyrë që ai me mujt me i konstatue me shqisa, me i datue e adresue. Opnionet jo, opinonet nuk të obligojnë me folë me argumente. Ato munden me qenë të ngacmueme nga përshtypjet, intuita, përvoja, kaprici, inati, urrejtja, po deshte. Por, argumentet duhen me qenë plastike, të konstatueshme dhe të verifikueshme.
E keqja e Krajës asht se kur je nautobusin e gabuem, nuk asht vetëm destinimi i gabuem, por edhe tana stacionet deri ndestinim. Autobusi ku ka hypë Kraja jo se e ka destinim racizmin dhe ksenofobinë, urrejtjen ndaj të tjerëve, ndaj kulturave dhe gjuhëve të tjera, ndaj të Ndryshmes, por edhe krejt rruga e tij deri atje asht e gabueme. Kraja asht i gabuem në gjuhë, në letërsi, në misionin e tij publik. Por, më lejoni me i hy viviseksionit të personës së tij publike, që une e konsideroj kulturalisht të dekun.

GABIMET GJUHËSORE TË KRAJËS  44 GABIME NË 4 FAQE!

44 gabimet e Mehmet Krajës ne 4 faqe
Në reagimin e tij, Kraja jo se më akuzon për mosnjohjen e Standardit 72, por ai romanin tem e ban shoshë me kualifikime e opinione, me përgjithësime, kryesisht naspektin e gjuhës së përdorun në roman, pa na e prue asnji argument për ato konstatime të tij, pa na e emnue asnji burim ku ai i ka lexue dhe marrë ato opinione, pos do miqve të përbashkët.
Dhe, gjatë tanë kohës toni i reagimit të tij ndaj meje asht paternalist, za babe, i cili më fton me u rritë dhe me u ba pak ma serioz (sic!)
E para gja që të shkon në mend në kësi rasti asht kjo: njeriu që të fton me u rritë e me qenë serioz, e para e punës, kishte me qenë e udhës me qenë vetë serioz, i rritun, me e njoftë vetë drejtshkrimin simbas Standardit 72.
Kur marr me ia vivisektue e heq cipën e parë të likurës së shkrimit tij, çka me pa! Në katër faqe tekst, baba, paternalisti, njohësi i drejtëshkrimit, që makuzon për mosnjohje e mosdije, i kishte ba hiç ma pak se 44 gabime drejtshkrimore në katër faqe tekst, pa i numërue gabimet tipografike dhe pa i hy thellësisht korrektimit të shejave të pikësimit. (Shif faksimilet. Letrën e kemi botue njashtu si na e ka dërgue në emailin e redaksisë. Në subject e kish shkrue Reagim i M.Krajës, ai për vete!).

Qe vetëm disa argumente për kulturën gjuhësore të Krajës. Për gabimet gjuhësore të tij:
Si me folë seriozisht me Krajën kur ai makuzon se kam mungesë kulture gjuhësore, e ai vetë, gjatë asaj hutie, tue dashtë me më diskualifikue si somnambulist gjuhësor, fjalën somnambulist e shkruen gabimisht  somnabulist.
Kraja që më mban ders se çka duhna me ba, e shkruen fjalën kolporter gabimisht  kolpolter.
44 gabimet e Mehmet Krajës ne 4 faqe
Kjo qenka kultura gjuhësore e Krajës?
Kraja nuk e di se nuk thuhet përlloçësh, por përlloçesh, sepse përlloçësh i bie se ti përlloçë dikend, e jo dikush të përlloçka ty. Kraja se di se nuk shkruhet me drejtëshkrim argumentat, por argumentet; nuk shkruhet bëhën, por bëhen; nuk shkruhet çfarë ndodhë, por çfarë ndodh; nuk shkruhet Europës simbas drejtshkrimit 72, por Evropës, dhe kjo le të mbetet nji denim i madh për tanë shtatë-dhetë-e-dyshat, me e shkrue fjalën ma të pledueme dhe ma perëndimore në trajtë lindore, e jo si tanë bota; nuk shkruhet enthuziasëm, por entuziazëm; nuk shkruhet më brengosë, por më brengos; nuk shkruhet ta dijnë, por ta dinë, nuk shkruhet vemendjes, por vëmendjes; nuk shkruhet plakësh, por plakesh; nuk shkruhet intelegjencien, por inteligjencien; kur don me thanë në hapësirën europianë përmes pallankave të Serbisë.., gabon, sepse i bie mes për mes e jo njashtu si ka dashtë me thanë: me anë të; nuk shkruhet amballazh, por ambalazh; nuk thuhet këtë tel e rreh, por këtë tel e rrah; nuk shkruhet miqëve, por miqve; nuk shkruhet gegërishtën, por gegërishten; nuk thuhet: M.Kelmendi ju thotë të rinjve, por M.Kelmendi u thotë; nuk thuhet: Mos e mësoni gjuhën, shkruajeni ashti si ua ka ënda, por si jua ka ënda;.etj.etj.

Asht marre me i folë dikujt për kulturë gjuhësore e me i ba vetë tana këto gabime. Më akuzon si të kompleksuem, e nga ana tjetër gabimet e shpeshta ku germën e e ban ë toske, si kuvënd, si vënd, dëshmojnë për kompleksin që ka ky njeri nga prejardhja e tij, nga gjuha e tij amtare. Dhe, nuk i kisha prue si argumente gabimet gjuhësore të Krajës, sepse gabime bajnë edhe shumë tjerë, edhe akademikët kosovarë, por po i numëroj si argumente tue dëshmue se persona publike e
44 gabimet e Mehmet Krajës ne 4 faqe
tij asht e dekun, sepse nji njeri që ka dhe ndien përgjegjësi për çka shkruen e boton, nji njeri që asht çue me folë e me e akuzue tjetrin për kulturë gjuhësore, kishte me qenë e udhës bile vetë, deri diku, me e pasë ate kulturë. Nji njeri që i ka dhanë vetes rol babe, nuk kishte me ia lejue vetes kësi turpi. Për cilin seriozitet më fton Kraja? Kush asht seriozi këtu? Kush asht baba?

GRYKA E KOHËS

Në reagimin e tij Kraja, tue folë jerm, pa edhe nji argument, edhe pse nintron e reagimit të tij premton se ka me folë me argumente, na e sjell nji prrallë për arsyet që më paskan ba mue me marrë nthue ngjuhë. Flet për nji roman, pa e përmend as titullin, as kohën kur asht shkrue, as kohën për të cilën po flet, me gjasë as e ka lexue, sepse i asht ba shprehi me shkrue e me folë e me gjykue për festivale e libra  pa i lexue e pa i pa! Nga mënyra se si shkruen e kualifikon romanin, më bahet se e ndiej çkymjen e faqeve, kafshimin e përtypjen e tyne, përplasjen për toke të romanit, kcimin me dy kambë mbi temë bahet se i ndiej shamjet e ti shkrimtar a, ti a, dhe, vetëm pasi i ulet pluhuni tanë këtij mllefi në tshkruem, e kuptoj se Mehmet Kraja po flet për romanin tem të parë Gryka e Kohës  Një Histori e mbuluar me shall, tue më kthye kështu nja 10 vjet mbrapa në kohë.
Kraja thotë se Tirana literare nuk e paska pranue as romanin e as Migjenin si shkrimtar. Tirana asht fjalë e madhe. Kush e thotë këte nate qytet? Si e ka emnin ai që nuk më paska pranue? Ku? Në cilin medium thuhet? Kur?
Kraja nuk ndien obligim me dhanë përgjegje në këto pyetje. Ai di vetëm me kualifikue. Me lehtësi. Pa përgjegjësinë publike me i mbështetë konstatimet e kualifikimet me argumente.
Më duhet me i thanë nja dy fjalë për romanin.
44 gabimet e Mehmet Krajës ne 4 faqe
Romani Gryka e Kohës asht vepra jeme e parë letrare, e botueme nga shpija Dukagjini, në vitin 1994, ku si redaktorë paraqiten Rexhep Ismajli, Eqrem Basha, Gani Bobi dhe Shkëlzen Maliqi. Ate që une muj me e dëshmue me faksimile botimesh asht se tana mediumet e shkrueme tasaj kohe janë shpreh pozitivisht për romanin, edhe në Prishtinë edhe në Tiranë. Po them, për këte kam faqet e publikueme me shkrimet për romanin si argumente. As edhe nji germë negative për romanin e publikuem asokohe une nuk e gjej, e as kam dijeni se asht botue diku.
Prrallën që Kraja e interpreton me nji lehtësi të madhe asht nji episod i vocërr i jemi me drejtoreshën e konkursit Kadare, Mira Meksi. Dhe, përkundër Krajës që asht mësue me folë nëpër kafe e në miqësi mediokrash, msheftas, une vetëm publikisht reagoj, njashtu si edhe kam reague me nji letër drejtue Mira Meksit, që asht botue në revistën MM.
Asht e vërtetë se une, edhe pse ma shumë i sugjeruem se sa kam pasë dëshirë personalisht me konkurue, çova romanin tem nate konkurs. Simbas interpretimeve të miqve tanë, më patën thanë se nji arsye përse romani nuk asht shpërblye (por, jo diskualifikue si insunuon Kraja, asht  gjuha.)
Ate vit, çmimi Kadare iu dha shkrimtarit prej Maqedonie, Kim Mehmeti, i cili në nji intervistë mbas shpërblimit, publikisht flitte se si vonë ka nisë me e shkrue shqipen dhe ka probleme. Kështu, argumenti për të cilin flet Kraja, gjuha e romanit tem, gjuha përgjithësisht, nuk e paska pengue jurinë e atij çmimi me ia dhanë shpërblimin nji shkrimtari i cili publikisht e pranon se vonë ja ka nis me shkrue në shqip!
Andaj, ishin arsye jashtëliterare, ishin arsye dhe kritere joletrare që e devalvuen krejt ate konkurs, i cili bahej me paret e nji biznismeni prej Tetove, Veli Velia. Ky Velia dhe miqtë tanë prej Maqedonie në juri, të cilët me gjasë i kishin premtue Kimit se kanë me ia dhanë shpërblimin, janë arsyet e devalvimit shumë të shpejtë të atij konkursi që nuk vonoi dhe u provue si i dështuem, si jokredibël, njashtu si e kam atakue dhe përshkrue në letrën teme dërgue Mira Meksit.
Nuk po due me u zgjatë me këte konkurs. Çka kam pasë me thanë e kam thanë, jo nëpër kuloare si Kraja, por publikisht. Mirëpo, prej nga kjo arrogancë dhe ton i Krajës me gjykue si shkrimtar? Me folë prej piedestalit të nji shkrimtari tashma tetabluem?

SHKRIMTARI I BEHXHET BRAJSHORIT

Nuk e di si mun matet puna literare e nji shkrimtari dhe njohja e tij me metoda krajane. Por, une sapo jam kthye nga Barcelona, ku sivjet u mbajt ngjarja ma e madhe letrare nEuropë  Kosmopolis 2004. Ate mbramje kur më kishin ftue me e lexue tregimin tem për deportimin e qytetit të Prishtinës, isha tue e pritë shkrimtarin Mario Vargas Llosa me e përfundue fjalën e tij dhe me e marrë podiumin. Mbramja përfundoi me koncertin e legjendës kataloneze, kantautorit Ljuis Ljak, i cili i kishte kushtue kangë Kosovës dhe fëmive të Bosnës. Tnesmen nate podium mbajtën fjalën Barbara Nadel, Ismail Kadare, Predrag Matvejevic dhe shumë e shumë shkrimtarë botnorë. Nuk e lexova dhe se pashë kund emnin e Krajës!
Kraja thotë se Tirana se ka pranue Migjenin si shkrimtar (sic!), por kur Ministria Shqiptare e Kulturës kishte hapë kesen dhe kishte vendosë me i tubue shkrimtarët prej Kosove dhe Shqipnie bashkë me përkthyesit e letërsisë shqipe në gjuhët e hueja, në Shkodër, në Exodus 2003, prapë, ftesa e parë me participue prej Kosove iu ba Sabri Hamitit, Ali Podrimës dhe Migjen Kelmendit.
Për cilën letërsi dhe njofje po flet Kraja? Ku na koka Kraja shkrimtar? Në cilin univers? Në Republikën Literare të Behxhet Brajshorit?

ROCKU DHE GEGNISHTJA

Njashtu si e kam shkrue dhe përshkrue Krajën në JAVA Nr115 dhe 116, si nji njeri që tashma enverizmin e ka tinternalizuem, organik, kështu më provohet edhe në këte letër, tue mofrue argumente shtesë që flasin për epigonizmin dhe enverizmin e tij interior.
Në reagimin e tij, edhe pse Kraja kërkon diskutim dhe debat, tanë kohës mundohet me më diskualifikue si bashkëbisedues të denj e të barabartë. Argument përse une se meritoj me qenë i barabartë me te - asht e kaluemja jeme prej rockeri (sic!). Me tonin: Hem rocker, hem shkrimtar  ku ki pa! Dhe, këtu ka të drejtë, pajtohem. Për nji enverist dhe për shkrimtar të Behxhet Brajshorit asht e vërtetë se me qenë rocker asht nji hendikep i madh. Nji defekt i madh. Nji e kalueme e turpshme, e cila kurrë ska me të lejue me u marrë me gjana të mëdhaja me të cilat, për shembull, meret Kraja dhe Behxhet Brajshori.
Ka edhe nji diçka që na e zbulon enverizmin interior të Krajës  qëndrimi ndaj gegnishtes. Për te, gegnishtja tashma asht nji diçka e tejkalueme, e dekun. Standardi e ka ba të veten, thotë diku në reagim. U krye kjo punë. Dhe, këte e thotë Kraja këtu, këtij publiku kosovar, por jo edhe në Tiranë. Kur ishim të ftuem bashkë në emisionin e televizionit Top Channel, kur u hap çashtja e gegnishtes, Kraja sguxojke me u ndie i gjallë. Ja pat hangër maca guhen. E mbaj mend qysh në pauzat mes xhirimeve u çojke prej karrige e u afrojke te une, tue folë me za me e ndie Ardian Klosi dhe Aurel Plasari, e tue thanë se ai gjithmonë e ka pëlqye gegnishten, se ai bile ka edhe tregime të botueme në gegnishtë, se ai nuk asht kurrë, Zoti na ruejt!, kundër gegnishtes. E kujtoj qysh më ftojke, aty, me za, me shkrue gegnisht në shtojcën që redakton ai. Kur i thashë se asht ajo gazetë e cila publikisht asht distancue nga gegnishtja jeme, ai thojke se nuk e din çka bajnë ata, por në shtojcë  kur të duesh. Dhe, shkojke me u ulë në fotele, e mos me ba za ma.
Kur u kthye në Kosovë, plotësisht i mposhtun e i mujtun, nisi me shkrue e me folë me rrotlla. Kam përshtypjen që e ka ba nji gabim që ska me ja falë vetes krejt jetën.
Rocku dhe Gegnishtja, qe argumenetet e mia për enverizmin interior të Krajës. Vetëm edhe nji njeri dhe nji parti e ka urrye dhe luftue rockun dhe gegnishten me këso difamie  Enver Hoxha dhe Partia e Punës e Shqipnisë.
Si e vërteton Kadare në intervistë për DW dhe JAVA, (JAVA nr.1, 1 Dhetor 2001), politika shqiptare diktatoriale donte, në çdo mënyrë, të bëhej dialekti i jugut, për arsye që i dimë, për arsye të armiqësisë së tyre, instiktive gati, për kulturën veriore, të shqiptarëve të veriut, sidomos për kulturën katolike.
Por, e hetoj nji avansim në qëndrimet e Krajës ndaj çashtjes së gegnishtes. Sot kur Gazeta Java theu tabunë e gegnishtes dhe ktheu të drejtën e botimit dhe shkrimit të gegnishtes, hetoj, simbas kësaj letre të Krajës, se ai ma nuk ka dilema se gegnishtja duhet me u botue, se gegnishtes duhet me iu kthye dhe njoftë e drejta e egzistimit. Por, ai tashti e ka nji hall tjetër: qiky, qiky farë rockeri që u çue me na mësue gegnisht, ai vetë sasht kah e din. Kraja tashti ka preokupim tjetër, drejtëshkrimin e gegnishtes! Njeriu që pat kohë tanë jeten e vet me e mësue nji drejtshkrim timponuem nga komunistat, e nuk e mësoi, më mban ders mue tashti qysh shkruhet  gegnishtja!
Po them, Kraja ka probleme, probleme të mëdhaja. Si e patë në korrektimin e këtyne 4 faqeve që na i ka dërgue, ky njeri ka mundësi me i ba 44 gabime ortografike, tashti po ky njeri, i jep të drejtë vetes me fole e me gjykue për gegnishten e tjetërkujt, tue e dijtë edhe vetë se gegnishtja nuk e ka nji kod tpranuem gjanësisht të shkrimit.
Por, përse e shkruej gegnishten kështu si e shkruej, Kraja për fatin e vet, e kish pas kuptue dhe e spjegon koxha si saktë. Sado e kam të zorshme me e kuptue në cilën gjuhë e ka lexue librin FINNEGANS WAKE të Joyceit (sic!). Se egziston mënyra tradicionale e shkrimit të gegnishtes, e cila emanohet nga ortografia e shkrimtarëve shkodranë, se egziston ortografia (së cilës po get as ia din emnin as vitin) e vitit 1964, e bame nKosovë, natyrisht se e di, sepse e kam publikue të plotë në Java njashtu si e kemi marrë nga libri i Rexhep Ismajlit Në gjuhë dhe Për gjuhë. Por, gegnishtja jeme dhe ortografia që JAVA përdor asht vetëm edhe nji kontribut mënyrave me e shkrue gegnishten. Në Java për këto tri vjet kemi botue edhe gegnishten e Pipës, edhe të Koliqit, edhe të Camajt, edhe Ortografinë e vitit 1964, edhe gegnishten e Ardian Ndrecës, edhe gegnishten e studiuesit Chris Huges. Sepse tana këto, njashtu si e kuptoj une personalisht, por edhe nji pjesë e madhe e bashkëpunëtoreve dhe redaktorëve në Java, janë përpjekje me e shpëtue nji gjuhë tue e shkrue, me e mbajtë të gjallë muzikën dhe domethanien që kjo gjuhë e ka për ne, sepse asht  GJUHA JONË AMTARE. Tue e shkrue e botue, kështu si dijmë, na jemi të bindun se jo vetëm po i ndihmojmë dhe po e pasunojmë kulturën shqiptare, por tue e shkrue dhe botue gegnishten na jemi tue e pasunue ekologjinë linguale të kësaj pjese të botës. Jo gegnishtja, po çdo gjuhë asht pasuni jo vetëm e atyne që flasin, po pasuni botnore.
Çashtja e standardizimit të gegnishtes asht nji çashtje tjetër. Cilin standard kemi me e aprovue dhe pranue, kjo duhet me dalë nga debati dhe nga hulumtimet shkencore të kësaj çashtje. Dhe, kjo punë nuk ka me vonue. Bile ka edhe hapa konkretë.
Përkundër Krajës, i cili asht i bindun se standardi tashma e ka ba të veten, une e kam thanë me qinda here e po e përsëris edhe kësaj rradhe:
STANDARDI I VITIT 1972 KA PËSUE DEBAKËL HISTORIK NË KOSOVË.
Për këte deponoj 2 milionë banorë të këtij vendi. Plus - Krajën! Janë tridhetë e sa vjet që Kraja kulturohet në këte gjuhë. Dhe, mbas tridhetë e sa vjete asht në gjendje me i ba 44 gabime në 4 faqe! Po çka po doni ma shumë. E, ky njeri që ia ka da vetes rolin e babës, e pandeh veten edhe shkrimtar, edhe njohës, edhe të kulturuem. E çka me thanë për ata të tjerët. Sa gabime po i bajkan të tjerët.
Ku po e shihni ju Gjuhën Letare?

KSENOFOBIA DHE RACIZMI I KRAJËS

Diku në letër Kraja, prapë tue dashtë me më ba të dyshimtë e të pabarabartë me veten, gjithmonë me ate ton mos babës (sic!), thotë se si duket Migjeni asht formue me literaturën serbe e ska lexue literaturë në shqipe. Mënyra se si e thotë e krijon bindjen se Kraja kurrë në jetën e vet nuk e ka përdorë as ka lexue në këte gjuhë. Se Kraja na vjen nga nji vend i imagjinuem puro shqiptar, nga nji divinitet shqiptar dhe vetëm shqiptar, plotësisht i sterilizuem dhe i dezinfektuem serbishteje. Kësaj gjuhe të ndytë! Njashtu si e thotë dhe elaboron edhe ndaj meje edhe ndaj Shkëlzenit, leximi në gjuhën serbe në nji mënyrë e ka infektue, e ka moleps, e deflorue shqiptarizmën e tyne dhe prandaj ata duhet me qenë të dyshimtë. Si përfundim i nxjerrun Kraje, serbishtja po të deflorojka, po të keqojka e po të bajka të dyshimtë përgjithmonë. Ski ma pshtim npaqe lexue serbisht! Shkove. E pate.
Ta kish thanë këte dikush që ska pasë kontakt me këte gjuhë, e kuptoj. Por, Kraja?! Ku paska jetue Kraja? Në cilin univers? Edhe aty te Behxhet Brajshori, prapë, ka pasë serbisht. Ku gjendet ai vend i sterilizuem gegnishteje e serbishteje e rocku prej nga na e paska prejardhjen Kraja?
Mandej: simbas Krajës, nëse e ditke nji gjuhë të huej, në këte rast serbisht, ti automatikisht po e humbshe tanden. Ti ma sdin me folë. Ti je i prishun. I defloruem shqiptarizme. Felerik. Sepse, nisma e Krajës asht se gjuha serbe asht e prishtë, asht gjuhë e anmikut, asht nji gjuhë që duhet me e zhdukë faqes dheut. Bashkë me tanë ata që po e folin. Me tanë manastiret e krejt produktin kulturor të vetin. Sepse, ajo gjuhë sasht kompatibile me ne. Asht e ndryshme. Tjetër.
Plotësisht pajtohem me Shkëlzenin: ky asht talibanizëm.
Po ku asht shkollue Kraja? Ai gjuhë të hueja sdin. Simbas kësaj letre, ai serbisht kurrë në jetën e vet spaska lexue (prandaj, edhe asht ma i paqtë se une!). Çka i mbetet: literatura e shkrueme në shqipe? Po cila asht literatura e shkrueme në shqipe në kohën e edukimit dhe shkollimit të Krajës? Asht literarura e gatueme në Tiranën politbyroiste. Asht tradita dhe historia shqiptare e filtrueme nëpër estetikën dhe shoshën ideologjike enveriste. Asokohe, kohë e shkollimit tem, na nuk i thojshim serbisht, por serbo-kroatisht, dhe në këte gjuhë ishin të botueme tana librat relevantë teorikë dhe letrarë të kontemporanitetit. Në shqipen, të cilën në vitin 72 enveristat e dlirën gegnishteje, u botuen vetëm pordha ideologjike për të cilat ma mirë e ma saktë ska shkrue kush se vetë Tirana e sotme.
Çka duhet me nxjerrë si poentë?
Ate që tashma e kam thanë dhe me këte viviseksion të botëkuptimit të Krajës po mundohem me e dokumentue dhe vërtetue: se Kraja sasht gja tjetër pos nji ksenofob dhe racist i sinqertë. Sepse, sinqerisht i beson idesë se egziston diku nji divinitet dhe esencë shqiptare, e pastër, e sterilizueme, e paprishun kulturash e gjuhësh e ndikimesh të hueja, e dlirun gegnishteje, rocku, serbishteje, Migjeni e Shkëlzeni, e dlirun anmiqësh të cilët sa shkon e kanë nisë me iu shtihuema shumë e ma shumësi te Shakespeare, ka nisë me iu afrue mali divinitetit të tij timagjinuem e të sterilizuem shqiptar, ku ai e ka shpallë veten jo mbret, por  babë.

----------


## Kreksi

se kam mendue qe intelektualet tanedijne te shkruajne aqe dobet, shife njehee se çfare fjalori formon ky inelektual, thuaja se eshte kembkryq diku ne nje kafehane kafe  apo han....

----------


## micro-phobia

> se kam mendue qe intelektualet tanedijne te shkruajne aqe dobet, shife njehee se çfare fjalori formon ky inelektual, thuaja se eshte kembkryq diku ne nje kafehane kafe  apo han....


hahhhahahha mos ja zi per tmadhe t'mjerit se ky osht paranoik e do me kriju 1 gjuhe t're per shqiptaret qe jetojne n'kosove, ka punu n'TVSH viteve 90 dhe atje e kane perqesh per menyren e tfolurit, tasha hala si ka dal inati.

----------


## master2006

> hahhhahahha mos ja zi per tmadhe t'mjerit se ky osht paranoik e do me kriju 1 gjuhe t're per shqiptaret qe jetojne n'kosove, ka punu n'TVSH viteve 90 dhe atje e kane perqesh per menyren e tfolurit, tasha hala si ka dal inati.



Nuk osht njeri paranoik vetem pse e flet gjuhen e tij origjinale dhe nuk e pranon imponimin nga askush. Nuk e di sa je i njoftuar mirepo 3/4 e popullit shqiptar e flet gjuhen gegnishte ne menyre jo publike. Dhe ti vjen ketu dhe thua se po tentohet te krijohet gjuhe e re.

p.s. sa per perqeshjen qe i eshte bere Migjenit nga TVSH, nuk po quditem aspak, dhe po shihet se kush eshte me paranoik ketu.

----------


## micro-phobia

> Nuk osht njeri paranoik vetem pse e flet gjuhen e tij origjinale dhe nuk e pranon imponimin nga askush. Nuk e di sa je i njoftuar mirepo 3/4 e popullit shqiptar e flet gjuhen gegnishte ne menyre jo publike


Gjuha gege eshte gjuhe e vdekur, pothuajse askush sot nuk e flet gjuhen gege perpos ndoshta ndonje zone e thelle malore ne Shqiperine e veriut apo ne malesine e Rugoves te cilet nuk jane reformuar per shkak te izolimit extrem, dialekti qe flitet sot ne Kosove nuk ka lidhje me gjuhen gege, bile eshte me i ngjashem me gjuhen letrare (gjuhen e te shkruarit), e jo si thote cifti i Migjen Kelmendit qe del TV dhe na jep deklaratat e tij titiste qe i ka dal afati, 

shihe kta!!! "vete thaqin a osht kqyreqitet i kosoves Tirana a Prishtina!!!!!!!!" eshte situata ne te cilen ndodhet populli i Kosoves qe e lejon ata me dal TV e me fol gjuhe t'ndyt e fjal t'ndyta

----------


## Milla

> Nuk osht njeri paranoik vetem pse e flet gjuhen e tij origjinale dhe nuk e pranon imponimin nga askush. Nuk e di sa je i njoftuar mirepo 3/4 e popullit shqiptar e flet gjuhen gegnishte ne menyre jo publike. Dhe ti vjen ketu dhe thua se po tentohet te krijohet gjuhe e re.
> 
> p.s. sa per perqeshjen qe i eshte bere Migjenit nga TVSH, nuk po quditem aspak, dhe po shihet se kush eshte me paranoik ketu.


çdo gjuhë e botës i ka dialektet e veta. Gjuha zyrtare letrare duhet të jetë gjuhë që duhet të shkruhet dhe të aplikohet në të gjitha shkollat, në administratë, në media etj. Të folurit e një gjuhe dialektore nuk është e ndaluar prej askujt. Gjuha frënge, të cilën e flas dhe e shkruaj, ka shumë dialekte. Por ata mbesin vetë dialekte që nuk duhet të harrohen. Në shkollat ku mësohet gjuha frënge është një gjuhë standarde dhe ajo është shumë e zhvilluar dhe e mbrojtur me ligj. Migjen Kelmendi krijon vetëm huti në dialektin geg. Gjuha letrare është bashkim i dy dialekteve. Nëse secili fshat shqiptar mëson gjuhën shqipe në dialektin e vet, atëherë nuk do të kemi një gjuhë shqipe por do të kemi mijëra gjuhë shqipe të shkruara sipas dialektit të secilit. Migjeni është rritur me kulturë serbe, dhe ata çdoherë kanë tentuar ta ndajnë Kosoven, mu nëpërmes të gjuhës duke thë se shqiptarët e Kosovës dallohen prej shqiptarëve të Shqipërisë, në gjuhë, zakone e çka kanë mundur të thonë. Po more Migjen serbët a e kontestojnë ata ndonjëherë gjuhën e tyre standarde. Po a i ke dëgjuar serbët e Pirotit, Leskovcit apo të Bosnës. Ata flasin krejt ndryshe nga gjuha standarde serbe. Por ata assesi nuk e kontestojnë gjuhën standarde. Ata e kultivojnë, e flasin dhe e shkruajnë ashtu siç është në fjalorët e drejtshkrimit. Vetëm ti e bënë këtë, jo për ta zhvilluar dialektin gegë, por për të shkatrruar një gjuhë e cila është krijuar dhe formuar me shumë sakrifica. Ajo ka pasur shumë armiq shekullorë. Sot u paraqite ti për ta ndarë atë, për ti dhënë tjetër kahje, në fund për ta vazhduar atë çka e kanë nisur vëllezërit tuaj, serb.

----------


## Milla

Me Mehmet Krajën ne kemi kryer gjimnazin. Unë jam një gjeneratë pas tij. Kur i ka lexuar Mehmet Kraja gati të gjitha veprat e shkruara shqipe, Migjeni lexonte literaturë serbe. Mehmetin e kam njoht si kryetar i "Orës letrare" në Ulqin. Ai ka lexuar shumë dhe shpesh mësimdhënësit në Gjimnazin e Ulqinit kërkonin ndihmë në shumë shprehje gjuhësore. Ai ishte nxënës i gjimnazit, ndërsa shkrimet e tija ishin një niveli të lartë artistik e gjuhësor. çdonjëri prej nesh e kishte lakmi nivelin e tij të njohurive, në të gjitha lëmit. Personalisht jam frymëzuar prej shkrimeve të tia dhe prej atëherë kam vazhduar të shkruaj dhe ta kultivoj gjuhën standarde shqipe. Edhe në vendin tim prej nga jam i lindur, flitet ndryshe gjuha shqipe nga ajo standarde, por ai mbetet vetëm si dialekt edhe sot e kësaj dite nuk është harruar bile kemi dhe fjalorin e shkruar nga Dr. Mehmet Ahmetaj" E FOLMJA E ANËS SË MALIT". Po çfarë ke shkruar ore ti Migjen për dialektin e Kosovës për të cilin trumbeton aq shumë dhe që do ta bëshë gjuhë standarde shqipe?
Mehmet Kraja ka lexuar aq shumë sa ke ti qime në kokë. Pesha e njohurive dhe diapazonit të dijës të Mehmet Krajës, në krahasim me ty janë si dita me natën. Veprat tuaja janë vetëm helm për kombin.

----------


## Brari

gjuha e folur eshte pasuri e madhe.. e krijuar me shekuj e shekuj e duhet trashegue natyrshem  ne brezat e ardhshem.. duke u pasuruar me fjal e shprehje te reja qe i dikton koha.. 
asnji fjal asnji shprehje asnji menyre e te folurit nuk duhet me u harrue e aq ma pak me u ndalue e pushkatue.. 
gegnishtja eshte gjuhe shqipe me vlera te jashtzakonshme per dje sot e neser e ska pse te mbyllet ne sirtara e arkiva.. 
po ashtu dhe toskerishtja.. 
te dyja kryedialektet kan te drejte me ec perpara me u harmonizue e plotsue njera tjetren deri ne nji shkrirje te ngadalte e paqesore ku asnjera nuk e lufton e perjashton tjetren.. pamvaresisht se kush e ka pushtetin.. se a e kan tosqit a geget.. gjuha do duhet te ece si uji i lumit.. pa diga e filtra politike apo lokaliste.. 
Migjeni kelmend ka qejf me fol kte gegnishten e vet..ani le ta flase..
Mehmeti Kraj don me fol toskerisht ..ani le ta flasi..
Gjuha duhet te evoloje ..pra te zhvillohet ather kur duhet..  kur i lind nevoja.. jo me urdher e tifozlliqe..

Lum kush ka aftesine te pertype e te shijoje keto kryedialektet tona.. por dhe nendialektet.. ai ajo behen me shum shqiptare se sa tjetri qe di vetem te flase gjuhen e familjes se ngushte..

..

----------


## Testim

Mos u munoni me krijue arenën Tiranë-Prishtinë, se kjo asht jo-ekzistente.

Tirana e Prishtina nuk jan dy qendra kundrejt njana tjetrës, po jan amë e bijë. 

Çështja është mjaft e gjerë: Flamurin e Skenderbeut a flamurin leckë, gjuhë letrare a gegnishte, shqiptar a kosovar, etj

Por kjo çështje është mjaft banale për faktin që i konsideron si shqiptare vetëm dy qendra Tiranën dhe Prishtinën. Ku mbeti Shkupi, Janina, Athina, Ulqini, shqiptarët në diasporë?

Kjo çështja pra, nuk është çështje që e preokuon dikënd, por është një çështje që mundohet t'a largojë vëmendjen e popullit nga çështjet që me tëvërtetë janë preokupuese. Pra kjo çështje nuk është nusja që duam t'a sjellim në shtëpi por është kurva që mundohet të na joshë.

Pos kësaj, çështja e ndryshimit standardit është duke u denigruar jashtë mase pikërisht për faktin se në opinonin publik po bëhet një lidhje mes gegenishtes dhe identitetit të rrejshëm "kosovar". 

Ata po harrojnë që gegë janë edhe Maqedonia, edhe Mali i zi, edhe arbneshët e Zarës janë gegë, edhe gjysma e Shqipërisë, edhe vetë Tirana është qytet gegë, atëherë si mundet të kemi një ndarje mëdysh Tiranë-Prishtinë? 

Standardi duhet të ndryshohet, dhe jo vetëm gegnishtja të përfshihet por edhe arbërishtja e Kalabrisë dhe e Greqisë, madje duhet të pasurohet më tepër me fjalë shqipe krahinore.

Por të thuash unë jam "kosovar", kam flamurin tim me 6 "zvezdica", tash ka mbetur t'a bëj edhe kosovishten, është mjaft banale.

Gjithashtu është banale të thuash: "Ata kanë gjuhën e vet, edhe ne po flasim tonën", ngaqë nuk ekzistojnë "ata" e "na", ne të gjithë jemi ne, jemi populli jonë. Prandaj standardi kur të ndryshohet, kjo duhet të vlejë për gjithë shqiptarët kudo që janë.

----------

